# Better range based on exterior color?



## TSLA_Model<3 (Nov 14, 2016)

This youtuber mentioned that exterior color Black will get worse range than white due to heat.

Any validation with this statement? 
Also interesting to see real Model S owners who has white vs black paint to see what real range difference is and how much % difference due to heat issue on black exterior


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

maybe true of a black car over a white car in 120F ambient air temps. not so much in 55F ambient temps


----------



## Maevra (Oct 24, 2017)

cupid_TM3 said:


> This youtuber mentioned that exterior color Black will get worse range than white due to heat.
> 
> Any validation with this statement?
> Also interesting to see real Model S owners who has white vs black paint to see what real range difference is and how much % difference due to heat issue on black exterior


I highly doubt exterior car color would make a significant difference in range. Type of wheels and whether or not you have bike racks, front plates, or any other accessories that affect aerodynamic drag would have a much higher likelihood of eating into range.

The one place I can think of where exterior color MAY make a difference in battery range is due to the energy used to heat/cool the car when it's out in extreme temps. For example, all things being equal, if you had a black Model 3 and a white Model 3, would the white one require less cooling because white deflects heat and therefore save more on range?


----------



## Scuffers (Jun 8, 2017)

Hold on a minute there...

A black car will require more heating when in cold weather and cooling in hot, thus the AC/heater will have to work harder, thus less battery power for range.

Simples.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Scuffers said:


> A black car will require more heating when in cold weather


----------



## Scuffers (Jun 8, 2017)

garsh said:


>


??

Black cars radiate more heat (assuming the outside is cold and the inside is warmer - ie, winter etc)

So, assuming you have the AC set for a constant temp, as your losing more heat through radiation (than for a white car) you need to use more power to maintain the temp.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Scuffers said:


> Black cars radiate more heat


If the sun's out, black cars will absorb a lot more heat.


----------



## TSLA_Model<3 (Nov 14, 2016)

Okay thanks for the reply 
Probably in extreme hot weather it will effect the range abit, but do we have data on about how many percent? 

I think I will stick to darker color exterior option still. 
Still undecided btw black or midnight silver


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

All I know is that black cars are faster and can't be kept clean if your life depended on it


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

cupid_TM3 said:


> Okay thanks for the reply
> Probably in extreme hot weather it will effect the range abit, but do we have data on about how many percent?
> 
> I think I will stick to darker color exterior option still.
> Still undecided btw black or midnight silver


I'm biased since I'm getting Midnight Silver, but let me help...

Look at any black car around you in the sun. Follow where the sun hits the car. On 99% of the cars I bet you'll see swirl marks (looks like spiderwebs) and essentially they're microscratches.

They can all come out. They can all be avoided in the first place. The moral of this story is that black looks gorgeous when clean, but it's an absolute nightmare to keep clean and swirl free.


----------



## Ken Voss (Feb 2, 2017)

Regarding range, color may have a very slight effect in extreme temperatures, wheels and tires have a far bigger impact on range. Regarding speed everyone knows that red cars are the fastest!


----------



## Scuffers (Jun 8, 2017)

Ken Voss said:


> Regarding range, color may have a very slight effect in extreme temperatures, wheels and tires have a far bigger impact on range. Regarding speed everyone knows that red cars are the fastest!


That's not true.

try living in the Gulf and drive a black car...

Having lived and worked in the UAE and Saudi, you have to be an idiot to have anything other than white or (light) silver cars, black looks great but they simply cook, and 99% of cars AC simply cannot deal with the heat load.

I'm sure somebody can fill in the exact details for the 3, but I would suggest the heater is sized significantly, ie, >5Kw


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Scuffers said:


> That's not true.
> 
> try living in the Gulf and drive a black car...
> 
> ...


Keep in mind ALL (at least until we see non-PUP) Model 3s have the same UV deflections glass over the entire cabin. The only parts getting direct overhead sun is the trunk and frunk, both a small part of the overall footprint of the car. So while that may be valid on a fully painted metal roofed car, not as much of an issue on a Model 3


----------



## Scuffers (Jun 8, 2017)

That is only accounting for solar heating, does not cover the car radiating out heat.

Look, it might not be that significant, however, considering the power margins of EV's, it's likely to be I would have thought.

I know people here is (cold) England with Leaf's report some 20% less range in winter months, a change in colour could move this a few points either way, and even 1% is significant.


----------



## TSLA_Model<3 (Nov 14, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> Keep in mind ALL (at least until we see non-PUP) Model 3s have the same UV deflections glass over the entire cabin. The only parts getting direct overhead sun is the trunk and frunk, both a small part of the overall footprint of the car. So while that may be valid on a fully painted metal roofed car, not as much of an issue on a Model 3


Very good point about factoring in the all glass roof. 
Okay hopefully I will be able to see black vs midnight silver or any other color in person b4 being able to configure my car online. 
Also if tax credit goes away, will stick to standard battery and wait for Dual motor since I am in NJ and don't drive more than 100 miles in one day. 
For long trips I can entertain the thought of renting a minivan since I have family of 5.


----------



## Maevra (Oct 24, 2017)

cupid_TM3 said:


> Okay thanks for the reply
> Probably in extreme hot weather it will effect the range abit, but do we have data on about how many percent?
> 
> I think I will stick to darker color exterior option still.
> Still undecided btw black or midnight silver


Midnight Silver looks absolutely mesmerizing in sunlight! Given the chance I love just staring at the flecks of blue, purple, green in the paint, it kinda looks like a mini galaxy in there. MSM also doesn't look as dirty IMO as plain black. Shiny, new, just-washed black is great but oy... every swirl mark and dust particle shows when you look at it sideways.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2017)

TrevP said:


> All I know is that black cars are faster and can't be kept clean if your life depended on it


Well I know that red cars are faster than black cars and they don't even get dirty as they never leave the garage

It is known that black cars with black interiors do warm up a little bit more than white cars with white interior in sunny cold day.
Unfortunately solar radiation in winter is weak and likely, efficiency gain will mostly come from more snow melting off black car
making it more aerodynamic than any heating savings inside the vehicle


----------

